# Wahoo Relaunches Speedplay Pedals — Details and first impressions of the Speedplay Zero pedals



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

so the new cleats are compatible with the old pedals right? 2021 Wahoo Speedplay pedals | Zero returns in four models - BikeRadar


----------



## Josh Patterson (Apr 29, 2007)

hummina shadeeba said:


> so the new cleats are compatible with the old pedals right? 2021 Wahoo Speedplay pedals | Zero returns in four models - BikeRadar


Yes, the new pedals and cleats are cross-compatible with older Speedplay Zero pedals and cleats.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

WOOOHOOO ! WAHOO!


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

So, aside from the Wahoo logo, they're essentially the same? Considering all the drawbacks of the Speedplay cleat are still there, I'll bet that they will remain an extremely small player on the pedal scene. Probably slightly bigger than Pitbull Pedals....


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

No Time Toulouse said:


> So, aside from the Wahoo logo, they're essentially the same? Considering all the drawbacks of the Speedplay cleat are still there, I'll bet that they will remain an extremely small player on the pedal scene. Probably slightly bigger than Pitbull Pedals....


Slight redesign of the exterior of the pedal body...but that is about it. The only remarkable bit is a Speedplay power meter, that is coming.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

No Time Toulouse said:


> So, aside from the Wahoo logo, they're essentially the same?


The (dimpled) plastic cover is dark color so that dirt won't show as much as previous yellow one.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

.... so still can't walk in shoes with those cleats?


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

duriel said:


> .... so still can't walk in shoes with those cleats?


...or accidentally put your foot down in mud, either......


----------



## Josh Patterson (Apr 29, 2007)

duriel said:


> .... so still can't walk in shoes with those cleats?


You can walk in them, just be very, very careful where you step.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

duriel said:


> .... so still can't walk in shoes with those cleats?


The new 'walkable' cleats are far better than they used to be. You'll no longer risk destroying floors walking without carrying Cleat Covers around that you lose.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I think that is the original origin of the word 'dork'. A biker walking around the coffee shop in speed plays.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

duriel said:


> I think that is the original origin of the word 'dork'. A biker walking around the coffee shop in speed plays.


Looks are just as bad and existed far longer.


----------



## Josh Patterson (Apr 29, 2007)

duriel said:


> I think that is the original origin of the word 'dork'. A biker walking around the coffee shop in speed plays.


This subject is brand agnostic — _every_ cyclist in road cleats looks like a dork as soon they unclip and start to waddle around like a Lycra-clad penguin.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

No Time Toulouse said:


> ...or accidentally put your foot down in mud, either......


I have with my older Speedplay cleats. No issues afterwords because I used its screw-in caps.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

No Time Toulouse said:


> So, aside from the Wahoo logo, they're essentially the same? Considering all the drawbacks of the Speedplay cleat are still there, I'll bet that they will remain an extremely small player on the pedal scene. Probably slightly bigger than Pitbull Pedals....


There are some significant changes.


The metal bow ties were replaced with a metal ring that surrounds the entire pedal body. This should improve wear.
The bearings are now completely sealed and will no longer require frequent servicing.
All models now take a metric hex key for install/removal. No more facets for the 15mm wrench


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

For those curious...a PDF submitted to the FCC that is the manual for the SPeedplay powermeter pedals has been submitted:









WF131 POWRLINK ZERO User Manual Wahoo_POWRLINK_ZERO_QSG_Rd9 Wahoo Fitness


POWRLINK ZERO User manual details for FCC ID PADWF131 made by Wahoo Fitness LLC. Document Includes User Manual Wahoo_POWRLINK_ZERO_QSG_Rd9




fccid.io





Not a whole lot there other than the basics, but they're close.


----------



## Josh Patterson (Apr 29, 2007)

Marc said:


> For those curious...a PDF submitted to the FCC that is the manual for the SPeedplay powermeter pedals has been submitted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great find!


----------



## rob.hughes (Mar 29, 2021)

Speedplays are the only cleats I _don't_ destroy within a few weeks of riding. I've had shimano and keo cleats come apart on me in the middle of a ride, as in usually the front piece just breaks off on cleats with around a thousand miles on them. I give my speedplay cleats a squirt of dry lube about once a month and service the pedals when I think about it. Never had a problem. And while others are still trying to get their single sided pedal in the right position to clip in, I'm clipped in and half a mile down the road. And if I do accidentally step in some mud or whatever, I give 'em a squirt from my water bottle and I'm off. Other wise, I've walked on dirt, gravel, grass, and basically everything except sand or mud and still don't have the problems others are complaining about. Well, except that one time I ran off the road into a water filled ditch while avoiding a crash in front of me. Still didn't have any problems getting clipped back in.


----------



## Bnystrom (Oct 27, 2007)

Josh, as someone who's used Speedplay pedals for _decades_, I have to say that you're really over-blowing the whole cleat contamination issue. You make it sound like if you even _look _at dirt the cleats won't work. Apparently, the whopping 8 _hours _you spent riding them didn't provide a true picture of their capabilities and limitations.

These are _road _pedals and they handle typical _road _situations just fine. If I happen to step in dirt or mud or slush with them, a tap or two on the road surface clears them out sufficiently to work just fine. I have never been in a situation where I could not get clipped in or out, or where the cleats didn't stay engaged properly. I live in NH, where we have all kinds of weather and it's simply never been an issue. 

That said, you do need to lube the cleats to keep them quiet and to make entry easier. They wear faster than I like, though the walkable cleats (the only ones available from Wahoo) are more durable that the older style, since they're mostly steel. They're also expensive compared to other brands' cleats. I can live with these minor downsides for the benefits the pedals provide.


----------



## Josh Patterson (Apr 29, 2007)

Bnystrom said:


> Josh, as someone who's used Speedplay pedals for _decades_, I have to say that you're really over-blowing the whole cleat contamination issue. You make it sound like if you even _look _at dirt the cleats won't work. Apparently, the whopping 8 _hours _you spent riding them didn't provide a true picture of their capabilities and limitations.
> 
> These are _road _pedals and they handle typical _road _situations just fine. If I happen to step in dirt or mud or slush with them, a tap or two on the road surface clears them out sufficiently to work just fine. I have never been in a situation where I could not get clipped in or out, or where the cleats didn't stay engaged properly. I live in NH, where we have all kinds of weather and it's simply never been an issue.
> 
> That said, you do need to lube the cleats to keep them quiet and to make entry easier. They wear faster than I like, though the walkable cleats (the only ones available from Wahoo) are more durable that the older style, since they're mostly steel. They're also expensive compared to other brands' cleats. I can live with these minor downsides for the benefits the pedals provide.


I'll agree to disagree. While at the time of this review, I only had eight hours on my test set, I spent several seasons racing on them, so I'm well-acquainted with the performance, benefits, and drawbacks of older versions.

I understand Speedplay's shortcomings can be overcome (you mentioned quite a few drawbacks yourself, including the_ "need to lube the cleats to keep them quiet and make entry easier")_, but when comparing them to other road pedals, which require less maintenance, have fewer issues with contamination from dirt and snow, and a better track record for durability, Speedplays are a hard sell. I'm hopeful Wahoo can revive the brand. The sealed bearings and condensed product line are a great start.

I'm also curious what benefits you find in them relative to other brands. Do you like the dual-sided entry, float, low weight, something else?


----------



## Bnystrom (Oct 27, 2007)

Josh Patterson said:


> I'll agree to disagree. While at the time of this review, I only had eight hours on my test set, I spent several seasons racing on them, so I'm well-acquainted with the performance, benefits, and drawbacks of older versions.


OK, fair enough.



> I understand Speedplay's shortcomings can be overcome (you mentioned quite a few drawbacks yourself, including the_ "need to lube the cleats to keep them quiet and make entry easier")_, but when comparing them to other road pedals, which require less maintenance, have fewer issues with contamination from dirt and snow, and a better track record for durability, Speedplays are a hard sell.


When it comes to lubing the cleats, I probably do so every 3-4 weeks, which is not exactly a major drawback. I have to do the same thing with off-road cleats, though more frequently.
Although I ride year-round, I don't ride my road bikes in the snow and I don't use road pedals and cleats on my gravel bike, MTB or fat bike, which are the bikes I do ride in snow. So, while I have _occasionally _dealt with a little late-spring slush on the side of a shaded road, it's not something I worry about. As I said previously, if I do step in something that I don't want in the cleats, I just smack my foot on the pavement once or twice and that's always been enough to get everything working.



> I'm hopeful Wahoo can revive the brand. The sealed bearings and condensed product line are a great start.


Lubing the bearings is another thing that's really not much of a chore. I do it whenever I happen to think of it, which is typically once a season. I do my own work, so I have the grease gun and it only takes a few minutes to lube the pedals. I've never had any bearing failures or axle damage, so apparently I'm lubing often enough. I certainly won't complain about having better sealed bearings, but it sounds like Wahoo has made the new pedals non-maintainable, which is a major red flag. Even the best sealed bearings can get contaminated and if they can't be easily cleaned or replaced by the user, that's a problem. I'll wait until I get more information on that before passing judgement.

As for the condensed product line, on the road side, I agree. I can even understand them discontinuing the SYZR pedals, though I'm really unhappy that they won't even continue selling cleats for them. That's lousy customer service, especially considering that it's a steady revenue stream that's likely pretty profitable.



> I'm also curious what benefits you find in them relative to other brands. Do you like the dual-sided entry, float, low weight, something else?


In a word, yes. I started with the X-Pedals because I wanted float that pivoted under the ball of my foot, rather than near the toe like Look/Shimano pattern pedals (which is a really unstable arrangement). They were great, but a few years ago I began to question whether I really needed that much float, so I switched to Zeros. I've ended up setting them up for no float, but I really appreciate the ability to adjust the cleat angle precisely. The lateral adjustability they offer is also a plus.

Of course, pedals are somewhat like saddles in that there is no single one that's perfect for every rider and every type of riding. Different strokes, right?


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm also a longtime Speedplay user, and having just received my Wahoo version, am extremely happy. The new pedals are even better than the old Zeros, with a more positive click for engagement and disengagment.

And I can count on one finger the number of times that I've had any kind of obstruction in the cleat. That was a bit of mud that was easily dispatched with a tap on the side of the pedal. 

Any inconvenience is easily outweighed by the walkability of the cleats, the adjustable float, and the dual sidedness.


----------



## imlaughlin (Sep 10, 2004)

I've run Speedplay on my road bike and Frogs on my Mtn bikes for nearly 20 years -- the original pairs! I spray a puff of dry teflon spray onto both the pedals and the cleats before every ride. Takes 30 seconds. Have a grease injector with Phil Waterproof Grease -- simply unscrew the lube port screw, inject, ride for months. I've never had a problem with road grit blocking the Speedplays, and the Frogs are superior to other cleated Mtn pedals as far as working in the muck, in my experience. Frogs pedals and cleats are going for astronomical prices on EBay. You'd think Wahoo would take notice and restart the Frogs line. There's absolutely nothing wrong with the original design, in my experience. And my knees have much appreciated the float and ease of entry and exist.


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

Are they going to bring back speedplay specific shoes with 4 holes? Had the lowest stack height possible that way which was one of their best features.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

hummina shaeeba said:


> Are they going to bring back speedplay specific shoes with 4 holes?


That's probably more up to the shoe manufacturers than Wahoo. If the pedals are popular enough and there is enough demand, it could happen, but I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

i imagine fully up to the shoe manufacturer. surprised more people arent interested in the low stack height. for sure its a boon across the board.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Interesting note. I just ordered a set of Speedplay Cleats from Wahoo. The new packaging is great, and they include the little aero fairing thing that goes around the base of the cleat. I don't recall these being included with the older Speedplays.

They also changed the color to all black for the cleat, fairing and cover. It's a much nicer look IMO.

So far I've been pretty impressed with the little improvements Wahoo has made to these pedals/cleats, without making significant changes to the fundaments (i.e. still backwards compatible).


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

are you going to keep the great packaging or throw it out?


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

hummina shadeeba said:


> are you going to keep the great packaging or throw it out?


I know you're just being a smart-ass here, but I actually probably will keep the box and keep the extra cleat spacers and screws in it. 

Any more questions?


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

You did start ur review talking about the packaging which warrants a sarcastic question.


----------

